# Let's go racing/tracking in Tijuana, Mexico!



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Couple of years ago I had a CCA instructor who mentioned he used nitrous in an E34 for a race down in Tijuana, Mexico. Can't remember his name though. I was amazed by two things: he used nitrous in an E34 and there is a track in Tijuana?

And lately, from my recent TCRA event, I met up a few racers who said TCRA organized an event down in Tijuana, Mexico. They related the excitement and the exotic-ness of the "track".

Today, I found pictures on the TCRA event in Tijuana.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Whats hanging out of the Mustang that is going through the chicane?


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like a very safe and modern facility, and I'd feel totally confident tracking my car there.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Whats hanging out of the Mustang that is going through the chicane?


looks like a stuffed Wiley E. Cyote

I've seen a few stuffed animals sticking out of SCCA cars in ITA & ITB.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. E said:


> Looks like a very safe and modern facility, and I'd feel totally confident tracking my car there.


LoL! They actually closed sections of the streets for the race.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> Looks like a very safe and modern facility, and I'd feel totally confident tracking my car there.


Not to mention the top notch health care you would receive if needed............


----------

